# Please help (pregnant hedgie)



## winavirus (Jun 9, 2014)

So, like what i said, my Timmy is pregnant. It's my first time to encounter or experience this kind of situation, this is actually her first pregnancy. So, i think it's kinda difficult for her to give birth i think. I usually feed her with BEEF TERIYAKI, dog food. I know that's kinda big one but i crashed them all the time. As for now, she's with the male hedgie, that's Tammy, and uhhgg, sorry for my bad English. But anyways, they both in one cage at this time 'cause i don't know how to prepare the nesting box for my Timmy, I'm totally worried about here knowing that she might get stress. I'm preparing a big container for her to give birth but i really don't know how to prepare it. I was searching the google and somebody said that Timmy needs a total dark place for her to give birth, does that mean that I'm going to cover the container just to make it dark inside? Oh my, again, sorry for my bad English. But anyways, is BEEF TERIYAKI good for her at her situation now? I mean she's pregnant, so I'm wondering if it's OK to feed her that kind of food. And another things, is big container good, for her to give birth? Aside from saw dust, foods like water and, uhm, please let me know what's the proper food should i feed to her. And aside from those what other items should i place inside the container? PLEASE I REALLY NEED YOUR HELP GUYS , i really don't know what to do and please DON'T GET MAD AT ME FOR SOME REASONS. Thanks in advance, please let me know or ask some questions and i will answer it as soon as possible....


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/24-breeding-babies-help/1-breeding-basics.html

Read through that first, very important, you should seperate the male and female right away. As for a nest box, pretty sure some people just take a shoe box flip it upside down cut an entrance in it and put bedding in there. I do know closer to her due date you should remove her wheel. I'm not a breeder, I'm never going to be a breeder I just thought it'd be good for you to have some sort of idea of what to do until a breeder can give you more through advice. Good luck!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As already said, separate male & female immediately. She does need a nest box of some kind, but other than that, you need to make sure her cage has light 12-14 hours of the day. Don't make the whole cage dark or she'll attempt to hibernate.

Don't use sawdust either. Do you have any other kind of bedding available to you? What country are you in? If you have safe wood shavings or pellets (aspen is best, but you might not have that available; definitely don't use cedar), those would be better than sawdust.

I can't find any information on the food you mentioned. Can you tell us what's in it? This sticky describes what to look for in a food - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html I probably don't know the foods you have available to you, so I'm not sure I can help much with what to get instead, if your food isn't a good one.

How old is Tammy? Do you have any veterinarians available in your country? If so, you need to be in contact with them and let them know she is pregnant. If something happens with the delivery or after, she could die if you don't have a vet able to take care of her.

I'm not a breeder either, just know a few things. Hopefully one of the breeders will come around soon to give some more advice.


----------



## winavirus (Jun 9, 2014)

Thnx for the reply. Sad to say, Tammy and Timmy are both same age at around 5months. And i think Timmy is way too young to be pregnant, that's what I'm worried about. It's not actually my intention but i can say it's an accident, please don't get mad at me, instead, i really need help. I did a research at the internet upon buying my Hedgies, some says they don't need partners or they need to be separated at around 2 months or 3 or this month or that month, you know, it's pretty confusing. I asked the person whom i bought my hedgies and he says i need to separate them at 6 months to avoid pregnancy and yet they are still 5months old and, uuhg, this happens. Again, sorry for my bad english. Bu anyways, about the food, that Beef teriyaki is kinda similar as Beef pro, if you're familiar with that, beef teriyaki is just way more cheaper. ANd I'm from Philippines. Temperature is at 19C (Night). As for the container, i just want to clarify if that's enough for my Timmy, i mean do i need to place nesting box in the container? Pleaselet me know or ask more questions if so...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The person you got them from was very wrong. Hedgehogs are able to mate at 6 weeks for the males and 7-8 weeks for females. I'm sorry you and your hedgies had to find out the hard way! On the plus side...she's not too far off for being the right age. She could've been pregnant much younger (and possibly might have been, unfortunately), but 6 months is the youngest safe age for breeding. So while she is on the young side, she's not too bad off.

Aha, well, luckily we do have a lot of owners from the Philippines, and I know a Facebook group where there's a lot. One of them may be able to help you out with food. I believe there's a couple of breeders in the Philippines on the Facebook group as well, that may be able to help you out with questions about Tammy's pregnancy and the best way to set things up for her, etc. I'm going to message a couple of people to get in contact with you, one that's on the forum who I know is from the Philippines, and the person who created the Facebook group I'm thinking of. I haven't been on the group in a while, so I don't remember who the knowledgeable owners & breeders in the Philippines are on there (or if they're still on the group at all).

Yes, put the nesting box right in the container.  All she will need in the container is a nesting box and food & water bowls. Since you don't know how pregnant she is, it might be a good idea to go ahead and remove her wheel right now. However, I'm going to message our two main people for babies advice so they can double-check information, just in case.

Also...don't worry about your English!  It's pretty good and I haven't had any issues understanding you!


----------



## winavirus (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm having a lot of thoughts that i can't explain well that's why i can't express it clearly,.  . But anyways, what's their facebook page?? I really need their suggestions or, i think you already answered my questions. But, can you please tell me their facebook page for future purposes? and by the way, thanks for your reply.. i really need that  .... And I'll come back again in this forum if i found or see something different....


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't even remember the name of the group anymore. I did message the creator of the group to see if he can contact you about joining the group and hopefully he can point you in the direction of some of the members from the Philippines that can help you! You should hopefully hear from him sometime today. If you don't, let me know & I'll try to find the group for you!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Like Lilysmommy said, you need to seperate them today and never let them be together again or else she will end up pregnant again. Put her in her own cage or container and put a nesting box in with her with shavings or other loose bedding. Once she has the babies you should only go near the cage to give her food and water, don't try to look at the babies or touch them. You need to leave the babies alone till they are at least 2 weeks old.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This is a good group and they are from your country, tell them Larry sent you. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/PinoyHedgieLove/


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There you go, Winavirus.  Nikki's a retired breeder and Larry is the guy I was talking about. I hope the Facebook group is able to help you! Good luck with the babies & let us know how Timmy does.

Thanks guys!


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello Winavirus! 

The breeder who sold you your hedgies are so irresponsible to say that they can be separated at 6 months. But if you said you have done your research, you should have known better. Anyway, you definitely have to join the group Larry linked in his comment. They will really help.


----------



## winavirus (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh geez, thanks!!!!! I appreciate you guys so much thanks, and Lilysmommy, thanks a lot. I'll try to contact them by tomorrow Ph time..  ...Again, thanks all..... Heart! Heart! Heart! =P

OK, i'm, having a little problem here, I separated both Tammy and Timmy last night, and it seems like that they're not comfortable, i mean, Timmy keeps on ripping her nexting box, I'm not sure if that's the proper term for that. I placed my Timmy at a big container and yet she keeps on running and, uhm, i can't totally explain this but it seems like she's not comfortable, she keeps on roaming around she's like out of control.. i hope you got my point.. And even Tammy as well. I wonder what's wrong with them. please help..


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

It's normal for them to show such behaviors because they feel scared of their new home, Wina. Just don't panic because I do believe that they feel it and they'd be more stressed about their situation. Eventually, they will adapt as long as you have given them what they really need to settle down like a hide box especially for your female because of her pregnancy. Give them some time to adapt and you can also talk to them sweetly. Keep track of any changes they may show during this transition with their health. 

And I also want to recommend that you have to change their diet because Beef Pro Puppy is not a good food. Royale Canin 32 of 36 is the best find that is available in our country followed by IAMS Pro Active. If you are able to join PHL, there are a lot of files there that you can read that may help you. 

If Timmy keeps on tipping her nest box, maybe you should change it with a heavier one or you could put some weight on top so it wouldn't be tipped over. I've used empty plastic biscuit or cracker boxes (like those of Skyflakes) where I've cut a hole on one side. I put heavy stones on top. But with pregnant hedgies, I used bigger options like plastic planting pots that you can buy cheap from the market. Just make sure to cure the plastic before using to remove the irritating plastic scent.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha got a pm from kelsey. Sorry had my bday yesterday.

Anyways, almost everyone got you covered. Just make sure you use a new set of bedding mixed a spoonful or two of the old bedding for the pregnant one. It's gonna take a while before you can clean again after she gives birth so it is important that it's new bedding.

Preggys are usually grumpy or always hungry so supplement her diet well with gutloaded worms/crickets, beefheart, boiled eggs and the like.

19C? That's pretty cool for a normal philippine city. Where do you reside? Baguio, Bukidnon, Tagaytay? Make sure to keep her warm


----------



## winavirus (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks guys, sorry just now, been so very busy.. i'll update you guys soon. Now, Timmy is becoming bigger and can't walk normally, i think she can't already carry her body.. I hope that's normal, and i hope it is..


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

winavirus said:


> Thanks guys, sorry just now, been so very busy.. i'll update you guys soon. Now, Timmy is becoming bigger and can't walk normally, i think she can't already carry her body.. I hope that's normal, and i hope it is..


so how was she?


----------



## winavirus (Jun 9, 2014)

Tongue_Flicker or any one online? i badly need help for now.....


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you have a question just post it and whoever is here will see it. If its an emergency then please see a vet.


----------



## winavirus (Jun 9, 2014)

sad to say that there are no any vet for exotic in our location... i'll try to post a new thread, i seriously got a problem.. i'll post it later..


----------

